# Drop G# or G



## bdbroker (Feb 5, 2012)

Djentleman,

Does anybody know bands that play in G# or G? Any bands are welcome, even the obvious bands..!

Cheers!


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 5, 2012)

G#-D#-G#-C#-F-A# :
The Contortionist
Circles
Within The Ruins

G#-D#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D# :
Periphery

G-D-G-C-F-A-D :
Born Of Osiris

That's all I know, hope it helps!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 5, 2012)

G#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D# (basically 7 string drop G# on a 6 string).
SikTh


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2012)

Northlane's new album also uses G#


----------



## Jakke (Feb 5, 2012)

Nevermore uses drop G# on "Believe In Nothing".


I will let it slide this time, but I consider "djentleman" a grave insult


----------



## McKay (Feb 5, 2012)

Iconoclast.


----------



## Naren (Feb 5, 2012)

My side-project uses Drop G on our grilled chicken delicious bar-and-grills You-better-fucking-know-about-Shosuke-or-I'll-kill-you-song:



It's quite a charming tuning and only sophisticated gentlemen use it.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2012)

Most of mine have already been said, but Tesseract uses a variation of drop G# and Vildhjarta uses drop G as well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 5, 2012)

Mortician uses drop g iirc.

Ultimate guitar has a good list of
Metal bands by tuning


----------



## Cynic (Feb 5, 2012)

triple drop c for djentchugs bros

My friends in 2X4 are tuned in Drop Ab.


----------



## The Beard (Feb 5, 2012)

The only one that I can think of at the moment that hasn't been mentioned is Catalepsy, they play in Drop G


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 5, 2012)

New Attack Attack! album lol.


----------



## damigu (Feb 5, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> G#-G#-C#-F#-A#-D# (basically 7 string drop G# on a 6 string).
> SikTh



really? i heard the used an Ab drone tuning, not G#.


----------



## Cynic (Feb 5, 2012)

damigu said:


> really? i heard the used an Ab drone tuning, not G#.



Ab is the enharmonic equivalent of G#.


----------



## damigu (Feb 5, 2012)

it was a joke, hence the tongue-face at the end of my comment.


----------



## Goro923 (Feb 6, 2012)

/thread.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 6, 2012)

^And that's interestingly enough a double drop tuning, the low e is also tuned down one step.


----------



## Cynic (Feb 6, 2012)

damigu said:


> it was a joke, hence the tongue-face at the end of my comment.



dohohohoho good one


----------



## groph (Feb 6, 2012)

I think The Acacia Strain are in drop G# but I might be mistaken. Some of their stuff on Wormwood is tuned lower, I think. And when there's The Acacia Strain, you've got Emmure so maybe they use the same tuning. Who knows?

Also I'm pretty sure Mortician tune in standard, but G# sounds about right.


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 6, 2012)

damigu said:


> it was a joke, hence the tongue-face at the end of my comment.


 

I dont think so, buddy-pal. You got caught sayin somethin dumb, friend. while the '' can certainly be used effectively in many situations to infer a joke, or humorous quip, it can also be used as a friendly, yet somewhat cocky jab, often used by elitist pigs. For example, guy 1 says 'I love early Lamb of God. I've been a huge fan since their debut album, As the Palaces Burn'. Guy 2 (you, in this hypothetical, yet incredibly accurate scenario) says 'As have I. Although As the Palaces Burn is actually Lamb of God's 2nd album '. As you can see from the example, there is no joke or humorous subtext to be found. The usage of  is clearly meant to display superiority in the area of music knowledge.

Also, I do a lot of drugs.


----------



## groph (Feb 6, 2012)

wat


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 6, 2012)

I believe Impending Doom has some songs as low as G.

Also Architects plays 6 strings in C# but the C# dropped to G# ala Mastdodon does with D tuning with the low D at an A.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 7, 2012)

groph said:


> I think The Acacia Strain are in drop G# but I might be mistaken. Some of their stuff on Wormwood is tuned lower, I think. And when there's The Acacia Strain, you've got Emmure so maybe they use the same tuning. Who knows?
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure Mortician tune in standard, but G# sounds about right.



TAS uses drop G on the dead walk, drop A on everything else but wormwood. wormwood is played on 8 strings tuned down a half step so F Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb


----------



## Ipringle (Feb 7, 2012)

Jakke said:


> ^And that's interestingly enough a double drop tuning, the low e is also tuned down one step.



What tuning might that be? I'm confused?


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

All Mortician is in G standard:



And here is the guitarist/drum programmer actually playing the drums:



G is brute.


----------



## gunch (Feb 7, 2012)

No vintage Ion Dissonance?

SONS, IM DISSAPOINT


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Feb 7, 2012)

Drop G on six string guitars:
Used by Bring Me The Horizon (on some songs), Attack Attack! in the song AC-130, Baroness, The Acacia Strain (on some songs), Dead by April (on some songs), and In Flames (in some albums, like Reroute to Remain, specially in the song "Transparent").

Drop G# on six string guitars:
Utilized by Dead by April (on some songs), Metallica in the song "Invisible Kid" from St. Anger, Damien Deadson, Brian "Head" Welch during his solo career and by The Acacia Strain in a number of songs. Staind also uses this tuning, as well as several modified variations of this, such as one in which the 5th string is also dropped, or the 2nd string tuned up 1/2 step to emulate a 7-string guitar, amongst several others.


On string guitars:
Drop G&#9839;/Drop A&#9837; -G&#9839;-D&#9839;-G&#9839;-C&#9839;-F&#9839;-A&#9839;-D&#9839; / A&#9837;-E&#9837;-A&#9837;-D&#9837;-G&#9837;-B&#9837;-E&#9837;
One half step down from standard Drop A. Used by bands such as Destrophy, Brian "Head" Welch and Periphery
Drop G - G-D-G-C-F-A-D
A full step from standard Drop A, used by such bands as Impending Doom and Born of Osiris on their latest album The Discovery (album).

Yeah I took it from Wikipedia


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 7, 2012)

I think Uneven Structure used drop G# on Februus, but I'm not a 100% sure though...


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 7, 2012)

stc423 said:


> The only one that I can think of at the moment that hasn't been mentioned is Catalepsy, they play in Drop G




And they chose that tuning because The Acacia Strain did Drop G on The Dead Walk:


----------



## Poho (Feb 7, 2012)

the Safety Fire use A-A-D-G-B-E


----------



## Misfit74 (Feb 7, 2012)

Absolute Torment = G# (and also/actually slightly modified G# tuning, which can be see/heard/found here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbjIPJ-Xmd8 )

Check out the album _Omnicide_, which rules, by the way.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2012)

I could swear Born Of Osiris tunes to GCGCFAD on their 7s.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> I could swear Born Of Osiris tunes to GCGCFAD on their 7s.



They do, for the older stuff.
The Discovery was "drop G" GDGCFAD


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 7, 2012)

silverabyss said:


> No vintage Ion Dissonance?
> 
> SONS, IM DISSAPOINT




Ion D doesn't tune to either Drop G or Drop G#, I think. Not 100% sure, but I always thought it was an oddball tuning, like G# C E A D G C. On the new album its standard D#.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> They do, for the older stuff.
> The Discovery was "drop G" GDGCFAD



Actually just saw that on the Ernie Ball forums.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude, trust me, I know them and have played their guitars. They use only 7's (so they can switch between which guitars they can use for whatever songs)

TNR and AHP tuning: GCGCFAD but they ignore the low G

Discovery: GDGCFAD

Also guys, doesn't Structures play in Drop G?


----------



## Xarn (Feb 8, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Also guys, doesn't Structures play in Drop G?



They do, but I think only the 7th string is dropped to G, the rest is drop B 6-string or something. Pretty sure I've read it somewhere, but not 100% on that.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 8, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Dude, trust me, I know them and have played their guitars. They use only 7's (so they can switch between which guitars they can use for whatever songs)
> 
> TNR and AHP tuning: GCGCFAD but they ignore the low G
> 
> ...


 
^^^ this is right. I stood right next to thier guitar tech's station when i saw them and i saw the tunings written on paper tacked to the wall... along with some porn lol

Also i have never heard of Catelepsy before now but i have to say that they ripped off The Acacia Strain way more than emmure did. I mean they might aswell be a TAS cover band


----------



## Rojne (Feb 8, 2012)

These dude's play in Drop-G#.. and some songs are in Drop-F# and Drop-A#!



And I believe these guys are tuned to C# standard with a low G#in this song,
as they use on songs like Low, Early Grave and some other great songs!


----------

